# Help ID this bike



## brassbusterpc (May 7, 2010)

Trying to ID this bike for my boss. He was told this was a 72 Mongoose. Numbers on the the left side are 2739453 right side numbers are G0882. Any HELP would be GREAT as he wants to sell this and do something for his church youth group. Thanks Harvey


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2010)

I'm not a real big expert on early Mongoose bikes...but if it is legit, and the RIGHT ONE, he could be worth some nice money. The very first ones were built in California, then someplace else, then china, then they got bought out by PacificCycle and built in China. Here are two forums that you could try:

www.vintagebmx.com

OR

www.bmxmuseum.com


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2010)

That looks like a Schwinn Predator..early 80's maybe.


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 9, 2010)

Thanks bikesnbuses hadn't got to checking out Schwinns yet but that is what it is. Taiwan made 82 Schwinn Predator. Again Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2010)

WOW! What a find. BMX Museum would be best for Schwinns. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 5, 2011)

It's just a out played Schwinn bmx bike. Mongoose wasn't out in 1972


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a mint one like that, in blue. looks like the money goodies are gone off that one. should have pistol grips, pads, has wrong seat, front brake missing, has wrong wheels completely.  bike is worth maybe $75 It should have aluminum center ridged alloy wheels with YOYO20 on them, and the tires have YO cast endlessly in them. Maybe the best move would be to see which kid in the youth group can use it, polish it up and give it to the kid. I would.  G0882  Giant, built 8/82


----------

